# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Thiết kế From quản lý thư viện

## seolenchoi

*Xây dựng chương trình quản lý thư viện*
*Gồm các chức năng sau:*
*1.* *Quản lý sách*
· _Các quyển sách gồm các thuộc tính:_ Mã sách, tên sách, tên tác giả, nhà xuất bản, năm xuất bản, loại sách, giá tiền, tổng số sách, số sách đã mượn .
· _Các chức năng_: Hiển thị thông tin, thêm mới, cập nhật, xoá, tìm kiếm theo tên sách, nhà xuất bản, năm xuất bản.

----------


## phuonganh2012

có ai có code và from hoàn chỉnh bài quản lí thư viện viết bằng ngôn ngữ vb.net sử dụng csdl bằng access ko cho mình với mình đang rất cần sự giúp đỡ của các bạn.

----------


## abusayyart

Ối
, Mình cũng rất muốn có cái này, Ai có thì cho mình xin với

----------

